# count as yarrick maybe the start of a new army



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

howdey all please look at on my sculpts it is my dream to enter the youngbloods with it and I have worked realy hard on it to make it look decent looking 
front








close up purity seals and heraldery








close up skulls 








things to do
add rivets to sight
convert gaurdsman helmet
make shoulder mounted lasgen
make cloak
click on the Submit New Thread button


have a good one
Space marine fanboy


----------



## Shanny2 (Feb 17, 2010)

really good job


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice work. You must have a great steady hand man.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

well there is not the gw sculpting tool and a knive cant do


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work sm.

Are there rules for a pre-claw Yarrick?

What tools are you using btw?

Keep at it?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

no I am keeping the klaw just havnt have it yet


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice work so far mate. I orta try a big converion soon, if I can be bothered that is. Have some rep for you good work.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice sculpting, have some rep. Looking forward to seeing an update.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

apdate time

sorry for slow updating but nonethless here they are
































I think something is wrong with the base but i dont realy know what


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Gonna be honest. I don't like it. Looks far to bulky, OR the legs and arms are too weedy. But that'd turn it into a Space marine if you went upsizing the limbs.

Green stuff skill is pretty good though


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

it was the look I was going for but I will try to make his legs look wider with a cloak


----------

